# Let me introduce myself...



## Jinjiro (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello and good day to all you pioneers of prose, shapers of stories, workers of words and inciters of imagination.

I thought I'd come and introduce myself, before I made any random posts or submitted anything... I think that's rather rude, don't you?

My name is Dave (or Jin, if you prefer) and I was born on the 9th of May 1985 in Oxford, England. (I know what some of you are thinking, and NO, I'm not a posh Oxford boy!!!)

My background in literature starts very early in my life. I started learning how to read very early, and had a reading age of 10 by the time I was 6 years old. The first book I remember is Charlie and the Chocolate Factory by Roald Dahl, which I completed reading just a few weeks after the great author died.

I have been an avid reader all my life, and writing and reading are two of the (very few) things I have been told I am good at. I used to write stories as a way to pass the time, (due in part I'm sure to a lack of video games and living in a very small village with few other kids) and I wandered into worlds of my own both when reading books and writing stories.

In fact once in my years of primary school I can vividly recall reading a book one lunchtime, and then suddenly my teacher called out "What are you doing?" and I looked up to see the whole class at work, I'd been so oblivious to events around me, the class had been going on for about 10 minutes, and I'd been sitting reading, happy as you like, while they worked!!

Anyway, like I said, writing was one of the things that I was told I was good at, so, like any rebellious teenager, I decided to ignore this and aimed for a job in the media. After doing 2 years of Film and Media Studies at college, I started a degree in Media Production at Lincoln University.

'Twas about a year and a half in that I realised something wasn't really right, and the course I had chosen wasn't necessarily WRONG, just funneled the wrong way. I decided to drop the course and progress with other options.

I finally broke the 'teenager' act and decided that writing was probably a good thing to try my hand at. I'm currently living in Oslo, Norway, working a perfect writers job (taking coats in the basement a 5 star restaurant gives you hours of waiting and watching coats, where a pen and a pad of paper can often be your best friend), living with friends made online.

I shall submit some 'practice' material soon, at the moment I'm starting work on my first book, the first part of a fantasy trilogy that popped into my head over the course of a lazy Sunday afternoon.

I've enjoyed reading a lot of material on this site so far, and I'm looking forward to giving and receiving feedback and opinions!

That's me, anyway, I hope that interested you. If not, there's always Youtube.


----------



## Shinn (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi there and welcome, Jin 

~ Shinn


----------



## Mirror Flower Water Moon (Nov 25, 2007)

That was an interesting introduction n_n Good luck and welcome n.n


----------



## yupitseric (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello, Dave!  I'm Eric.  Nice to meet you!


----------



## >KÃ¢rK< (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome, fellow newcomer!


----------



## Jinjiro (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome guys!


----------



## Nickie (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello to you, Dave, and welcome to the forum. Just like you, I was fond of reading. Can you believe, I climbed into a tree to be undisturbed, and sat there all day reading a book!


Nickie


----------



## flashgordon (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, welcome to the forum and thanks for the introduction.


----------



## harriedmom (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello, Dave,
I liked your introduction!  I have always liked England and have lately become fond of English humor in writing.  Would love to try my hand at writing it; but think I would miss the boat entirely!!  Hope to visit England one day!

Harried Mom


----------



## Hawke (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Dave. That was some super intro. Nice to meet you. Enjoy!


----------



## pualdo (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, that was good, I feel like I know you. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Torkal (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi I am will. I have just signed up today.:salut:


----------

